# Hana returns for the third time, sights set for sub-10!



## Hana_n (Nov 3, 2022)

*Last Updated: January 6, 2023*

Hello Everyone, I'm Hana, and here is where I'll be tracking my overall cubing progression.

My focus is on sub-10 3x3, sub-40 3BLD, sub-3 4BLD, sub-10 5BLD, and 10/10 mBLD

Currently my biggest weakness is inconsistency (getting a sub-10 and a 17+ in the same avg lol) and looking ahead.

___TIMELINE___

*2017__________*
3x3 Ao5 13.01
3BLD Mo3 53.60
4BLD single 5:38.91
5BLD single was somewhere in the 10min range, I dont have a recording or official stat so I forgot lol
mBLD 4/5 20:22

*NOV2022__________*
3x3 Ao5 10.52 (pb)
3x3 Ao12 10.98
3BLD: 1:30.33

*DEC2022__________*
3x3 PB: 6.12
3x3 PB Ao5: 10.21
3x3 PB Ao12: 10.93
3x3 Ao100: 11.96!!! tried for a week to get this lol

*JAN2023__________*
3x3 PB Ao5: 9.32
3x3 PB Ao12: 10.31
OH PB: 11.48
OH PB Ao5: 15.73
4x4 PB: 38.49
4X4 PB Ao5: 46.54


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 3, 2022)

Good luck on your progression


----------



## Hana_n (Nov 7, 2022)

Got my second ever Sub-11 Ao5.
10.69, (14.58), 11.72, (10.44), 10.48 = *10.96*

This is very much an outlier average for me, but I'm still stoked to know that sub-11 is possible for me!
I've finally gotten around to timing and focusing on my LL algs, using consistent solutions for f2l pairs, and working on a bit of edge control if I can see it easily in the solve.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

Good luck on your progression Hana!


----------



## Hana_n (Nov 10, 2022)

Circle City Supercharged 2022 is only 10 days away now. To prep for it, I've been doing solves that are focused on... well, focus. There's a mental checklist I've been going off in my head before solves.

1. Slow down. 
2. Look away from the pair you're solving
3. Be efficient, not fast.

Solves, in order:
13.24, 14.44, 11.83, 11.56, 11.15, 14.44. (15.04), 11.79, 11.44, 11.26, (8.93), 12.79 = *12.39*
feat. an 11.50 Ao5 on the last 5 solves 
Pretty excited to have that 8.93. This Average is what I consider as "on par" with what I expect from myself. Knowing that I absolutely can consistently get 11s is now helping wrap my head around what it'll take to be sub- 10.

So far what I've learned is that In order to be sub-10, I need to actually solve LESS and practice MORE. Good solutions, constantly looking ahead and tracking pieces, followed with clean execution is what gets me sub-10s

Cheers,
Hana


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 10, 2022)

Hana_n said:


> So far what I've learned is that In order to be sub-10, I need to actually solve LESS and practice MORE. Good solutions, constantly looking ahead and tracking pieces, followed with clean execution is what gets me sub-10s


bruh, literally the same as me


----------



## Hana_n (Nov 15, 2022)

YES!!! pb Ao12 after a LOOOONG time. I've spent the last few days (finally) doing _real practice. _OLL drills, PLL drills, slow solving for f2l look-ahead. This is only my second ever sub-12 Ao12. 

10.78, 10.65, 11.89, (10.39), 12.51, 11.58, 11.10, 13.37, 11.70, (13.65), 11.51, 11.86 = *11.69*

I realized that I actually suck at OLL and PLL. I can execute them quickly for Ao100's and whatnot, but what actually MATTERS is recognition + execution. To practice this, I did inspection-less OLL and PLL drills, which helped immensely. I'm excited to push further!


----------



## Hana_n (Nov 21, 2022)

I got a 12.58 Ao5 in the second round of Circle City Supercharged 2022. A comp PB for me, but what it really did was highlight my flaws in glaring fashion.

So I went home and grinded f2l look-ahead with slow solves. I forced myself to inspect cross+1st pair. I learned how a few triggers move pieces in relation to eachother to make inspecting easier... *and I was rewarded with my first ever sub-11 Ao12.*

10.32, 9.72, 9.67, 12.27, 12.48, 11.84, (13.19), 10.58, 11.74, (9.34), 10.66, 10.54 = *10.98 Ao12*

I felt I was plateauing, and now I know I'm still making progress!


----------



## Hana_n (Dec 18, 2022)

Have been practicing f2l and started learning ZBLL while I've been away, and today I got the most incredible PB that I thought would never happen to me

R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' R2 L' D2 B U2 L2 B' L'

x' L2 B2 L' B F' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL no auf

*6.12s!!!!!!!!* 
I only just scratched sub-8 a week ago with my first EVER 7 second time, and now I get a sub-7?? WHAT IS HAPPENING

-----
other notes:
3x3 single: 6.12
3x3 Ao5: 10.21
3x3 Ao12: 10.93
3x3 Ao100: 11.96!!! tried for a week to get this lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 18, 2022)

hana is flower in japanese


----------



## Hana_n (Dec 18, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> hana is flower in japanese


i am japanese descent


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 18, 2022)

Hana_n said:


> i am japanese descent


that's so cool. can you speak japanese?


----------



## Hana_n (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year everyone!
I have some big goals for cubing in 2023, but for now I'll celebrate my new Ao12 pb.

9.29, 11.40, 10.77, 11.28, 10.81, (13.06), 11.25, 9.81, 12.84, 11.05, (9.15), 10.27 = *10.88 Ao12*

When I see this, all I think is "wow, i really should stop slacking on my inspection and really focus on it consistently" because this is what happens when I do.

Other news....
I'll be attending Cozy Cubing Poway at the end of January, hoping to get a sub-11 avg.

edit: oh yeah, i also got my second ever sub-7. 6.53 using the golden gan 13 lmao


----------



## Hana_n (Jan 5, 2023)

I kind of can't believe this happened, it feels so surreal. When I started cubing 13 years ago, my only goal was to be sub-10. Today, I finally achieved that goal.

10.47, (11.07), 8.61, (7.60), 8.80 = *9.32*!!!!!!

After I got the 7.60, I FELT IT. I've gotten close before, and have gotten nervous and missed it, but in that moment... I knew it was coming.
First time is always the hardest, right? Now starts the road to OFFICIAL sub-10 avg.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 5, 2023)

Hana_n said:


> I kind of can't believe this happened, it feels so surreal. When I started cubing 13 years ago, my only goal was to be sub-10. Today, I finally achieved that goal.
> 
> 10.47, (11.07), 8.61, (7.60), 8.80 = *9.32*!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Cool! I wouldn't say a sub 10 ao5 makes you sub 10 though, more like a sub 10 ao100 or ao1000. Otherwise I would be sub 7.5 and I definitely am not. Official sub 10 ao5 is a different story, that can probably be called being sub 10.


----------

